# Komplettlösung - Starcraft 2: Komplettlösung, Beginner-Guide, Tipps, Tricks - Alles zum Strategie-Hit



## SebastianThoeing (26. Juli 2010)

*Komplettlösung - Starcraft 2: Komplettlösung, Beginner-Guide, Tipps, Tricks - Alles zum Strategie-Hit*

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung gefragt: Hier kannst Du deinen Kommentar zum Artikel veröffentlichen und mit anderen Lesern darüber diskutieren.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: http://www.pcgames.de/aid,765489


----------



## Sheggo (26. Juli 2010)

*AW: Komplettlösung - Starcraft 2: Komplettlösung, Beginner-Guide, Tipps, Tricks - Alles zum Strategie-Hit*

Gibts wirklich Leute, die solche Guides heutzutage noch brauchen? Die Spiele sind doch ständig einfacher und casual-freundlicher geworden in den letzten Jahren. Meist ewig lange und ausführliche Tutorials, nur an die X-Reihe kann ich mich als anspruchsvoll erinnern.

Wenn ich daran denke, wie hammer-schwer früher manche Spiele waren, bei denen man Stunden oder sogar Tage für bestimmte Stellen gebraucht hat und NICHT im Internet googeln konnte, weil weder Internet verfügbar, noch Google überhaupt erfunden waren...

Bei Rollenspielen mit riesigen Talentbäumen und MMOs kann ich es ja noch nachvollziehen, aber GTA4, SC2, DAO,... Wo bleibt denn der Reiz, wenn man selbst das letzte bisschen zu erforschende nach einer Anleitung spielt?!

Ich will wieder schwere Spiele, bei denen ich mich reindenken muss. Notizen, Skizzen und Berechnungen mit Zettel und Stift machen muss und ich vor echte Aufgaben gestellt werde. Vlt finde ich gerade deshalb unausgereifte Spiele (z.B. X-COM / UFO Serie) so interessant, weil dort einfach noch Überraschungen lauern. Aber das verkauft sich heutzutage leider nicht mehr in ausreichender Stückzahl...

Bin mal gespannt, wie anspruchsvoll Civ5, Diablo 3 und Deus Ex 3 werden oder ob ich mich vielleicht doch noch mehr der Entwicklung, statt dem Spielen widme, um gefordert zu werden...


----------



## Worrel (26. Juli 2010)

*AW: Komplettlösung - Starcraft 2: Komplettlösung, Beginner-Guide, Tipps, Tricks - Alles zum Strategie-Hit*

Also die Installationsanleitung ist ja wohl ein Witz, oder?

"_Legen Sie die DVD von Starcraft 2: Wings of Liberty in Ihr Laufwerk ein._"
Also darauf wäre ich nie gekommen.


 "_Klicken Sie mit der linken Maustaste auf den Starcraft-2-Knopf und folgen Sie den Anweisungen auf dem Bildschirm_."
Wer solche Anweisungen braucht, scheitert an dieser Stelle, denn der "Starcraft 2-Knopf" ist mit "Install(ieren)" beschriftet.


Im Ernst, wer nicht weiß, wie man sich ein Spiel installiert, holt sich einen Freund oä, der einem das schnell installiert.

Sinnvoll für Einsteiger ist die Fraktionsübersicht.


----------



## thurius (26. Juli 2010)

*AW: Komplettlösung - Starcraft 2: Komplettlösung, Beginner-Guide, Tipps, Tricks - Alles zum Strategie-Hit*



Worrel schrieb:


> Also die Installationsanleitung ist ja wohl ein Witz, oder?
> 
> "_Legen Sie die DVD von Starcraft 2: Wings of Liberty in Ihr Laufwerk ein._"
> Also darauf wäre ich nie gekommen.
> ...



naja irgendwas muss ocgames ja schreiben sonst bleibt die seite ja leer bis die komplettlösung kommt


----------



## Odin333 (27. Juli 2010)

*AW: Komplettlösung - Starcraft 2: Komplettlösung, Beginner-Guide, Tipps, Tricks - Alles zum Strategie-Hit*

Geschlagene 12 Starcraft-News alleine heute.
Mal sehen ob pcgames die wohl angepeilte 20er Marke in 24 Stunden schaffen kann.


----------



## Alf1507 (27. Juli 2010)

*AW: Komplettlösung - Starcraft 2: Komplettlösung, Beginner-Guide, Tipps, Tricks - Alles zum Strategie-Hit*



Odin333 schrieb:


> Geschlagene 12 Starcraft-News alleine heute.
> Mal sehen ob pcgames die wohl angepeilte 20er Marke in 24 Stunden schaffen kann.


  Bis dahin fehlen ja nur noch 8 News und es ist noch relativ früh. Bis Mitternacht schaffen die das sicher noch. Notfalls macht man halt noch ein paar Screenshots und verwurstet die dann noch zu einer eigenen News.


----------



## Joerg2 (27. Juli 2010)

*AW: Komplettlösung - Starcraft 2: Komplettlösung, Guide, Tipps, Tricks - Alles zum Strategie-Hit [Update]*

"Legen Sie die DVD von Starcraft 2: Wings of Liberty in Ihr Laufwerk ein. "
Ihr wollt mich verar***en, oder?
Also ich bin ja dankbar für Tech-Trees o.Ä., weil ich bisher mit Starcraft nix am Hut hatte, aber DAS kommt mir so vor, als wolltet ihr euch über mich lustig machen!


----------



## Homeboy25 (28. Juli 2010)

*AW: Komplettlösung - Starcraft 2: Komplettlösung, Guide, Tipps, Tricks - Alles zum Strategie-Hit [Update]*

gibts irgendwo schon ein strategie guide wo beschrieben steht welches arsenal bzw. upgrades man zu erst kaufen sollte oder ob man estmal nciht upgrade soll, sondern erst später für mehr geld wichtigere upgrades ???


----------



## Inf1N1t (29. Juli 2010)

*AW: Komplettlösung - Starcraft 2: Komplettlösung, Guide, Tipps, Tricks - Alles zum Strategie-Hit [Update]*

In der Mission 7 ("Der große Zugraub") wäre evtl. eine Karte, auf der man sieht, wo die sechs Kobras und die drei Vergifter-Skelette sind, dienlich. Danke Jungs!


----------



## Wolfbane (30. Juli 2010)

*AW: Komplettlösung - Starcraft 2: Komplettlösung, Guide, Tipps, Tricks - Alles zum Strategie-Hit [Update]*

Beim großen Zugraub kann ich nur die Anti-Tanks bauen, aber ansonsten keine Einheit. Dadurch war die Mission bisher nicht schaffbar. Hat noch wer diesen "Bug" oder ist das so gewollt? Muss man evtl. durch andere Missionen erst was relevantes freischalten und ist die dadurch verbuggt? Selbst in der Kaserne kann ich keine Marines bauen oder beim Hauptgebäude WBFs. Hab die DVD Version, nicht Download Version.


----------



## CyrionXS (1. August 2010)

*AW: Komplettlösung - Starcraft 2: Komplettlösung, Guide, Tipps, Tricks - Alles zum Strategie-Hit [Update]*



Wolfbane schrieb:


> Beim großen Zugraub kann ich nur die Anti-Tanks bauen, aber ansonsten keine Einheit. Dadurch war die Mission bisher nicht schaffbar. Hat noch wer diesen "Bug" oder ist das so gewollt? Muss man evtl. durch andere Missionen erst was relevantes freischalten und ist die dadurch verbuggt? Selbst in der Kaserne kann ich keine Marines bauen oder beim Hauptgebäude WBFs. Hab die DVD Version, nicht Download Version.


  wie kannst du sie denn " nicht bauen" .
Also wird das Feld ausgegraut, kommt eine Fehlermeldung oder ähnl.?

Alles was du bis dahin freigespielt hast (besonders WBFs..^^)  müsstest du bauen können 

Ansonsten versuchen : Mission neustarten, mit Patch von gestern probieren, steht zwar nur da dass nur 2 dinge gefixt wurden, aber es werden min. paar hundert dateien gefixt, davon sicher auch kleinere.


----------



## Angeldust (3. August 2010)

*AW: Komplettlösung - Starcraft 2: Komplettlösung, Guide, Tipps, Tricks - Alles zum Strategie-Hit [Update]*

Zu wenig Versorgung?


----------



## carpedraconis (5. August 2010)

*AW: Komplettlösung - Starcraft 2: Komplettlösung, Guide, Tipps und Taktiken [Update]*

Kommt eigentlich noch ein PC Games Sonderheft raus zu Starcraft II? Das von der Gamestar ist ja Murks. Voller Fehler und scheinbar auf der Beta basierend.


----------



## Xorydol (5. August 2010)

*AW: Komplettlösung - Starcraft 2: Komplettlösung, Guide, Tipps und Taktiken [Update]*

Zuerst einmal: Danke PCGames, jetzt weiß ich wei ich zur Mission Einblicke komme.
Zu der Installationsanleitung: wer wirklich keine Ahnung hat wie das funktioniert sollte einfach auf Seite 5 des Handbuchs nachsehen.....


----------



## snaffs (5. August 2010)

*AW: Komplettlösung - Starcraft 2: Komplettlösung, Guide, Tipps und Taktiken [Update]*

Es hat nicht zufällig jemand einen Probecode für mich übrig? : / Hab noch nie Starcraft gespielt und wills nicht kaufen, bevor ich nicht weiß wie es ist...


----------



## Joerg2 (5. August 2010)

*AW: Komplettlösung - Starcraft 2: Komplettlösung, Guide, Tipps und Taktiken [Update]*

"Eine gewaltige Feuerwalze rollt von Osten her auf Sie zu und verbrennt alles, was sich ihr in den Weg stellt. "
Hab ich was verpasst? Bei mir kommt die von Westen.....sofern es auf so einem Planeten überhaupt Pole gibt....


----------



## Inf1N1t (8. August 2010)

*AW: Komplettlösung - Starcraft 2: Komplettlösung, Guide, Tipps und Taktiken [Update]*

In welcher Reihenfolge man die Missionen spielt, kann man ja weitgehend selbst entscheiden. Wäre es nicht sinnvoller, die Missionen nicht von 1 bis 26 (?) durchzunummerieren, sondern nach Handlungssträngen zu sortieren? Man hätte dann z.B. Mar Sara 1 bis 3, Revolution 1 bis 5, Artefakte 1 bis 4 etc.

Die allermeisten Erfolge auf Schwierigkeit normal sind nicht besonders schwer zu erringen. Beim Erfolg "heiße Hetzer" in der ersten Zeratul-Mission musste ich allerdings ein paar Mal probieren. Keine Ahnung, ob's da irgendwelche einleuchtenden Tipps ausser dem Offensichtlichen gibt (genaues Micro, viel Blinken und Leerengefängnis einsetzen).

_Edit: _"Versuchen Sie auch nicht Geröllhaufen durch Gewalt aus dem Weg zu 
Räumen, sondern teleportieren Sie sich einfach durch diese hindurch." Eh. Das erleichtert die Sache natürlich.


----------



## Lolmacher (9. August 2010)

*AW: Komplettlösung - Starcraft 2: Komplettlösung, Guide, Tipps und Taktiken*

Gut, dass ihr ein paar Tipps für die letzte Mission gepostet hat..
..Ich schaf die auf Normal alles ernstens nicht 
Komisch.. alle Missionen waren auf Normal so einfach, und jetzt aufeinmal so übertrieben schwer xD


----------



## Joerg2 (10. August 2010)

*AW: Komplettlösung - Starcraft 2: Komplettlösung, Guide, Tipps und Taktiken*

Also auf Normal hab ich alle geschfft, aber für die lette hab ich gut 5-6 Anläufe gebraucht.......genuso wie für diese komische Feuerwellen-Mission


----------



## Xorydol (10. August 2010)

*AW: Komplettlösung - Starcraft 2: Komplettlösung, Guide, Tipps und Taktiken [Achievement-Update]*

#Ich finde die Komplettlösung nicht schlecht, doch bei der Mission: Ein sicherer Hafen, ist es meines Erachtens am besten, wenn man nur auf Vikings zum Angreifen der Nexen(?) und der Trägerschiffe setzt....
auch habe ich auf normal keine Wbfs zum reparieren der Kolonieschiffe verwenden müssen, da ich wie gesagt mit meinen Vikings fast sofort zur Stelle war.

Mir hat das Spiel(aßer in der missi mit der Feuerwelle und in der letzten keine probleme bereitet.


----------



## fliger5 (10. August 2010)

*AW: Komplettlösung - Starcraft 2: Komplettlösung, Guide, Tipps und Taktiken [Achievements- und Szenarien-Update]*

Die letzte Mission ist easy wenn man an den beiden Eingängen 8-10 Belagerungspanzer hat. 2-4 Kreuzer vereinfachen dies nochmal um ein vielfaches. Allerdings sollte man auch ca. 6 WBFs je Seite zur Verfügung stellen um fleissig zu reparieren. Meistens können die Belagerungspanzer auch die Würmer in der Basis abschiessen.
Und vorallem die Eingänge mit Bunkern blockieren!! Denn die werden dann von den WBFs repariert und niemand kommt an die Panzer ran.
Besetzen kann man die Bunker natürlich auch noch.


----------



## Lolmacher (10. August 2010)

*AW: Komplettlösung - Starcraft 2: Komplettlösung, Guide, Tipps und Taktiken [Achievements- und Szenarien-Update]*

So hab die letzte Mission auf Normal geschafft.
Nur, dass ich diesesmal ind er vorherigen Mission die Nyduswürmer ausgeschaltet habe... Irgendwie war die letzte Mission dann so easy, kaum Lufteinheiten und kaum Bodeneinheiten lol


----------



## Inf1N1t (10. August 2010)

*AW: Komplettlösung - Starcraft 2: Komplettlösung, Guide, Tipps und Taktiken [Achievements- und Szenarien-Update]*

In der letzten Mission rocken Belagerungspanzer - umso mehr, wenn man sich davor für das Ausschalten der Zerg-Luftwaffe entschieden hat. Die Lösung hier rät zu zwei bis drei Panzern je Zugang. Warum nicht mehr?

Noch etwas zur Mission Epidemie (Nr. :
Der Erfolg "Armee der Finsternis" verlangt, dass man auf schwer nachts 15 verseuchte Gebäude zerstört. Mit Rächern scheint mir das viel einfacher zu sein als mit Hellions. Rächer sind, weil sie springen können, mobiler (nachts wichtig) und machen gegen Gebäude deutlich mehr Schaden.
Um die optionale Mission zu erfüllen, kann man auch einfach tags einen Raketenturm (Detektor!) an die Stelle der vergrabenen Verseucher bauen und sie dann bequem und nebenbei umhauen.


----------



## CyrionXS (10. August 2010)

*AW: Komplettlösung - Starcraft 2: Komplettlösung, Guide, Tipps und Taktiken [Achievements- und Szenarien-Update]*

Muss jedem, zumindest den letzten Posts stets Recht geben

bzgl Vikings, Rächern, Tanks usw

Habs auf Brutal durchgespielt , (abgesehen von der letzten Protoss mission) und kann nur sagen...
Wenn, dass auf dem Schwierigkeitsgrad am besten funktioniert, dann auch bei allen anderen 

Genereller Tip => wenn ihr auf Achievements steht, die erst alle sammeln, und dann Brutal anfangen. Es fällt leichter , wenn man dann nicht jedes Bonusziel erreichen muss.

ansonsten bringt die Komplettlösung hier nicht soviel wie z.B bei Rätsel oder Rollenspielen.

Jeder muss seinen eigenen Skill einfach verbessern.
Und das kommt nur durch Übung , bzw sogar durch das schauen von Replays anderer guter Gegner

Mfg Cy


----------



## SkullHunterTV (5. September 2010)

*AW: Komplettlösung - Starcraft 2: Komplettlösung, Guide, Tipps und Taktiken [Achievements- und Szenarien-Update]*

 Videos von MIR auf pcgames.de *kopf steh und freu*


----------



## Chilius (13. Juni 2011)

*AW: Komplettlösung - Starcraft 2: Komplettlösung, Guide, Tipps und Taktiken [Achievements- und Szenarien-Update]*

Wiso sind die Videos vom Nutzer entfernt worden?


----------

